

Show HN: Sitegraph, the way to track anything in your application - nahcub
https://sitegraph.net

======
jp1989
Whilst I agree that I could indeed use GA for this, there is often merit in a
simple, easy-to-use service that gives me that quick overview. I hate checking
Google Analytics on my phone for example, but I'd probably pay a few bucks for
a nice overview, and alerts etc. Keep going!

~~~
nahcub
Thanks for the kind words of support!

------
tmchow
What's the unique value prop here? How is this different than using Event
tracking in Google Analytics?

------
nobullet
Take a look at Google Analytics: Events. The same thing but for free.

